# Exit Button for Harmony Remote



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I can't seem to find the Exit Button mapping for the Harmony Remote.
"Zoom" is close, but while the TiVo Remote Exit Button will exit out of an App, Zoom will not.
Is it under a different name in the Harmony App used to set-up their remote?


----------



## gilbreen (Sep 5, 2007)

I use the 'Clear' option in the listings in the Harmony app for Exit on my Harmony One remote. Hopefully that does what you are looking for.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks. I got Zoom to work and exit out of Apps. (I probably didn't have it pointed directly at the Bolt before)


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I changed the exit button... to BACK.. if you have Hyda you use the back button alot


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yep, I did the same, and I relocated the clear that was there to the stop button.


----------



## eldonjon72 (Dec 6, 2006)

Delete your Tivo device from Harmony & readd it by Tivo model number - zoom will then work like the Tivo zoom button does. Apparently Tivo changed the command.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I have Exit set up as a screen option on the Harmony.
I mapped "Back" to the exit key on the remote.
The _new_ TiVo VOX remotes have renamed "Zoom" to "Exit" (I found this out by looking at non-Vox remotes (google images). In the MyHarmony set-up "Zoom" was what I was looking for for "Exit"


----------

